# A.J.Wintle&Sons



## bubbas dad (Apr 11, 2005)

greetings from sunny s.c.
 i am interested in any info on this bottle and company. i checked the internet and all i found was a ceramic ginger beer and a cobb bottle, both with the same markings.
      i bought it at a bottle show. it was one that  just caught my eye and was priced very reasonable. i would like to date it and any history of the company.
 thanks,john


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 11, 2005)

here's another picture of the rest of the embossing


----------



## redbrass_ca (Apr 13, 2005)

Dear John

 I don't know much about your bottle but while searching on Ebay I found this Codd for sale.  The owner might know more about the history and value. You could always send him an email

 Cheers

 Thierry

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=896&item=6169035029&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Roger (Apr 13, 2005)

A.J. Wintle & Sons were mineral water manufacturers from Weston-under-Penyard, Herefordshire, UK. They are known to have been trading for at least the period 1881-1909 with a factory in Bill Mills, Pontshill, Ross-on-Wye, Herefordshire UK.

 There is a library in Ross-on-Wye and emailing the librarian there may provide more information http://www.libraries.herefordshire.gov.uk/libross_on_wye.htm

 Please don't forget to post the results of your research when it is completed []


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks to each of you for your responce
 thanks,john


----------

